# Pictures of Stub



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=1:33hsla46]IMG_0181.JPG[/attachment:33hsla46]
[attachment=2:33hsla46]IMG_0170.JPG[/attachment:33hsla46]
[attachment=0:33hsla46]IMG_0189.JPG[/attachment:33hsla46]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

[attachment=2:ae9d53gn]IMG_0182.JPG[/attachment:ae9d53gn]
[attachment=1:ae9d53gn]IMG_0186.JPG[/attachment:ae9d53gn]
[attachment=0:ae9d53gn]IMG_0180.JPG[/attachment:ae9d53gn]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

She'es gorgeous. Great photos.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

I looove how her whiskers catch the light. So pretty. <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

Aww, great pics! She is adorable.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

Such a cutie!! AWW!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

Stubs is stunning  The last pic is my fav. too cute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

He looks like he is truly enjoying himself, what a cutie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

Larry, you took my quote!  Stub is stupendous! My favorites are #2 & #6 - just love his expression on that last one!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Stub's Outside Playtime*

What a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:gbmee50r]IMG_0436-1.JPG[/attachment:gbmee50r]

Stub being her glamorous self.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You'd better warn her that there are worms in her jewelry box! Haha, just kidding, she probably thinks it's tastier that way


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

EryBee said:


> You'd better warn her that there are worms in her jewelry box! Haha, just kidding, she probably thinks it's tastier that way


Haha, a little mealworm bribery works every time!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:uwkwfsmj]IMG_0564.JPG[/attachment:uwkwfsmj]

Just a little to late to join the world cup.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love soccer and hedgehogs, so I definitely love this picture! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute! Looks like he really means business!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She looks really angry at that ball for some reason. Wonder what it did to offend her.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Sela said:


> She looks really angry at that ball for some reason. Wonder what it did to offend her.


Hehe, yeah, I actually caught her mid chew (mealworms are the only way to get her to hold still long enough for a picture) but I thought it was a great facial expression.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Ohh, is _that_ what that's all about! Cute.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

lovely pics!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I made Stub a new dig box today. She loved it!

[attachment=0:3phnfzag]IMG_2103.JPG[/attachment:3phnfzag]

[attachment=2:3phnfzag]IMG_2099.JPG[/attachment:3phnfzag]

[attachment=1:3phnfzag]IMG_2102.JPG[/attachment:3phnfzag]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's adorable! She looks like she's having so much fun with it. I love the second picture, with the fleece in her mouth. :lol:


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

Stub is lovely! She looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: What a cutie!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome pics!  so cute!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

These pictures are beautiful!


----------

